# Smoked Cheese using the NEW A-MAZE-N-SMOKER



## beer-b-q (May 4, 2010)

Well I finally got around to trying out my NEW A-MAZE-N-SMOKER and let me tell you It is AWESOME!!!

I decided to do Cheese for my first smoke with it and it worked like a champ.  It is totally "SET IT AND FORGET IT" for smoking cheese.

I decided to let the cheese smoke as long as the saw dust lasted.  

Here are some of the qview at the start.  I will post the finished qview when it is done smoking.



*Left to Right:* *Top 2 Rows; *Baby Swiss, Mozarella, CoJack  *
Bottom Row;* Regular Swiss

*
Left to Right:* Sharp Cheddar, Mild Chedder, American Cheese


Mozarella Sticks (Inspired by bearcarver)

*
Loaded Smoker


A-MAZE-N-SMOKER Loaded*


*A-MAZE-N-SMOKER Started*


----------



## rdknb (May 4, 2010)

ok I need to get me one of those.  All these smoked cheese post has me wanting


----------



## beer-b-q (May 4, 2010)

http://www.amazenproducts.com

I have a feeling these things are going to be VERY POPULAR...

The one I have is the  smaller 6x6 size. I would suggest buying the larger size. 

The 6x8 would provide more versatility because it would have a  longer smoke time If fully loaded  for longer smokes or you can partially fill it for shorter smokes.


----------



## scarbelly (May 4, 2010)

I agree with Paul on the getting the larger size. I have done 2 smokes with mine and they work fantastic. Todd is also getting together some different flavors of sawdust to add to his offering and that will be a great addition.


----------



## wingman (May 4, 2010)

I did 2 smokes with the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER this weekend. Great little unit. The second time I lit both ends and the center. It produced more smoke this way for my larger smoker. The cheese was done in 3 hours with no bitter flavor at all. With the center lit, it took 3 hours to burn up the sawdust. 

One smoke was during the day and the other in the cooler temperatures of the night. The cheese smoked at night was a bit more moist. From now on i will do the cheese in the cooler hours.


----------



## meateater (May 4, 2010)

Great looking cheese! Now can you wait a couple of weeks? That's the hard part.


----------



## ronp (May 5, 2010)

Nice job Paul, looks delicious.


----------



## beer-b-q (May 10, 2010)

Here is what it came out looking like, It could probably have used a little less smoke...

We taste tested first and then vacuum sealed the rest...


----------



## Bearcarver (May 10, 2010)

Paul,
They look great!------->>
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks like you got more smoke on yours than I did. Next time I'm gonna put more smoke on mine too.
When I did that taste testing party, my son was one of the 5 testers. Beside the score he gave of all 8 cheeses, he noted----"Needs More Smoke".

That apple didn't fall far from the tree!

With that A-MAZE-N-SMOKER, we can put all the smoke we want on it. I just didn't know how much to put on, and I was afraid to put too much on it. Let us know when you bust those packs open.




Bearcarver


----------



## beer-b-q (May 10, 2010)

I started trying them last night and they are good.  Some I think has a little to much smoke, but not sure I would do it differently because they are good now and only time will tell if they get much stronger...

On these I smoked them 7 hours...


----------



## got14u (May 10, 2010)

Nice job Paul....7 hours is a long time for cheese, but you can just let them sit longer before you eat them and they should mellow out. Great job !


----------

